# Recent pics



## Fang101 (Apr 27, 2012)

Heres some pics I've taken recently , first off is afew bird pics....



Podargus strigoides by Fang101, on Flickr




Magpie and Galah by Fang101, on Flickr




White winged galah by Fang101, on Flickr
some lizards shots




Tiliqua scincoides by Fang101, on Flickr




Tiliqua scincoides by Fang101, on Flickr





Untitled by Fang101, on Flickr

snakes...pet rough scale and wild stimsoni 




Morelia carinata by Fang101, on Flickr




Antaresia stimsoni by Fang101, on Flickr

couple of frogs 



Platyplectrum ornatum by Fang101, on Flickr




Cyclorana brevipes by Fang101, on Flickr

Hope you all enjoyed


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 28, 2012)

awesome pics nice selection, love the frogs


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 28, 2012)

You are very talented and thank you for sharing
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Fang101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks guys , heres some pics of a wild beardy from today 



Pogona vitticeps by Fang101, on Flickr




Pogona vitticeps by Fang101, on Flickr




Pogona vitticeps by Fang101, on Flickr


----------



## jakedasnake (Apr 28, 2012)

awsome


----------



## dintony (Apr 29, 2012)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shotta (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice pics Love the tongue shot on the bluey and the tawny frogmouth
beardie is cool too


----------



## Fang101 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the comments , heres some more lizard pics from today...




Amphibolurus by Fang101, on Flickr




Bynoes Geckos by Fang101, on Flickr




Morethia boulengeri by Fang101, on Flickr




Morethia boulengeri by Fang101, on Flickr




Tympanocryptis tetraporophoras by Fang101, on Flickr



Tympanocryptis tetraporophoras by Fang101, on Flickr


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 29, 2012)

Ha ha, love the bluie with extendo tounge!

Very nice. Darlyn & I had an evening with a mopoke sitting 6 feet away recently. They are good people........unless you're a grasshopper.


----------



## Fang101 (May 1, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Ha ha, love the bluie with extendo tounge!
> 
> Very nice. Darlyn & I had an evening with a mopoke sitting 6 feet away recently. They are good people........unless you're a grasshopper.



Haha cool, 
couple more pics 




Galahs(eolophus roseicapillas) by Fang101, on Flickr




Aspidites melanocephalus by Fang101, on Flickr




Pseudonaja guttata by Fang101, on Flickr


----------

